# Want to change Health Insurance Company provider



## Hippykitten (23 May 2010)

Hi all,
I want to switch my health insurance from Quinn. I have Essential cover at present and the insurance would just be for me. I would like a similar product from another provider-any recommendations?????
P.S. I have looked at the excellent comparison website but would love to hear from anyone who had Essential cover and changed to a similar product from another company. Thanks


----------

